# chicken broccoli brown rice



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Wandering if eating chicken + broccoli + brown rice for my dinners + lunch and eat egg whites/oatmeal for breakfast and protein shakes for my other 2 meals if it would be a "better" diet to start working out on - that said I eat McDonald's 4 + times per week also massive amounts of spaghetti + macaroni and cheese ect...I was told not to worry about diet fors a couple months until I've gotten into trainin g... I am 23-25% BF + 252 lbs. 20 years old


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Also wanderings about drinking cherry coke zero instead of 2 litres + of pepsi every day...only content in cherry coke zero is sodium I believe....nit sure what that translates to as far as training goes


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Not enough McDonald's...


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

do worry about your diet, i found that once i did the results came quicker and you are motivated by them to do better.

i have heard some people say to keep a mindful eye on your diet for the first month or so, maybe it eases you in mentally, but deffo think about it


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

replace the pop with water,come saturday treat youself to a bottle of what ever you like,you would enjoy it more.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

bottle of vodka..


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

There is lots of great info about diet in that section of the forum mate, seriously you can read for weeks and still not get through it all. Diet is extremely important and I think the most important piece of the jigsaw overall. I too would love to be eating tonnes of takeaways, spag bol and drinking what I like every day. Unfortunately the downside of that is you generally are gonna end up the size of a house.

Get on those threads mate, read a bunch of stuff and revamp your diet. There are loads of diets you can use to build one for yourself and you're on the right road to getting on the right track!!

I've found this place an immense help in trying to sort my life out, people will help and encourage you along to your goals if you're willing to put a bit of work in yourself firstly.

Good luck m8


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

I've read bodyopus I've done research I was thinking about keto but I think maybe I should just start in with high protein low fat moderate carbs because its easy and I could worry about it as I go? I need to get going in now because my Gf getting me on family plan at Golds only cost $15 a month for us both and ide like to start in Monday where I've just been cleared by doctor for physical activity....my friend is a bodybuilder - (5'6 weighs 205 lbs and just looked jacked - he is 19) and Because he is young I am seeking some more experience -

I had surgeries on my ass essentially (pilonidal cyst removed 3 times) the tissue is closed but I was told its going to be weak for a year plus...he said to not do leg exercises...like squats deadlifts and such cause I could rip it open..any suggestions?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Captain-splooge said:


> do worry about your diet, i found that once i did the results came quicker and you are motivated by them to do better.
> 
> i have heard some people say to keep a mindful eye on your diet for the first month or so, maybe it eases you in mentally, but deffo think about it


How can you say don't worry about your diet? It's if not the most key aspect of anabolic growth, without it you wouldnt recover/grow


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Jimmy re-read what he said - multiple times he says to utilize diet and advocates it from his own personal experience


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

broccolli, cod/pollock w/butter & herb sauce with brown rice is one of my fav dinners.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Eating this about every day....any thoughts?

Meal 1 3 eggs + 1 slice wheat bread

Meal 2 PWO protein shake + peanut butter

Meal 3 - grilled chicken sandwich with tomatoe + onion + lettuce ( removed the white bread )

Meal 4 - chicken breast + broccoli + 1 cup brown rice

Meal 5 protein shake

It will be around that - anyone suggest improvements? I've eaten that specifically for last 3 days...better than McDonald's I guess ha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Iluv2b_Free said:


> Eating this about every day....any thoughts?
> 
> Meal 1 3 eggs + 1 slice wheat bread
> 
> ...


No sh1t mate .....

what time of day are you training ??? as in were would your training sit between what meals ????


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

its 100% about the training, the other 100% is diet!


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

The sooner u sort ur diet out mate the sooner u see gains.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm gunna train around 8 am in the morning - it was 8:30 when you asked


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Iluv2b_Free said:


> I've read bodyopus I've done research *I was thinking about keto but I think maybe I should just start in with high protein low fat moderate carbs because its easy and I could worry about it as I go?* I need to get going in now because my Gf getting me on family plan at Golds only cost $15 a month for us both and ide like to start in Monday where I've just been cleared by doctor for physical activity....my friend is a bodybuilder - (5'6 weighs 205 lbs and just looked jacked - he is 19) and Because he is young I am seeking some more experience -
> 
> I had surgeries on my ass essentially (pilonidal cyst removed 3 times) the tissue is closed but I was told its going to be weak for a year plus...he said to not do leg exercises...like squats deadlifts and such cause I could rip it open..any suggestions?


why would you rather take the easy option, than the route that is described in detail in bodyopus which is guaranteed to work? if it isnt difficult, it isnt worth doing and you certainly arent going to get the best results cruising with a simple diet.

re read bodyopus, or do some more reading on here, especially some of the journals...a lot of people end up going through hell just to achieve the results they want 

good luck mate


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Well right now I'm on the same diet as Christian keys and Ryan gentles...and its working well enough - I'm not into it for the oh so elusive 6-pack right now just a .little bit of weight and I'm in no hurry just wanting to get in the right direction until I get some iron things sorted.

How many grams of carbs should I eat in one day? I have about 180grams and plenty of protein with some fat but not much...25g or so


----------

